# Ego One Mini



## Cave Johnson (27/8/15)

Morning Ecigssa,

Friend is looking for one.
Who has stock of the Ego One mini? 

Thanks!


----------



## Frostbite (27/8/15)

We have the Ego One XL 2200mah. It's still pretty small.

Btw - Did they manage to deliver your package ?


----------



## Cave Johnson (27/8/15)

Frostbite said:


> We have the Ego One XL 2200mah. It's still pretty small.
> 
> 
> Btw - Did they manage to deliver your package ?



EDIT: Will tell him, but I think he prefers the smaller ones. 

Yipp got it early morning yesterday, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/8/15)

He's probably looking for an Aero...
There's many better products on the market. Convince him to buy something else. Most "real" vape stores won't be able to service his product and if he does go with an "Aero" he's going to be paying double what he should.


----------



## Cave Johnson (27/8/15)

Yipp he was looking at an Aero and I gave him my Ego mini to test out and he likes it.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (3/9/15)

we have Ego-One mini in Black, Stainless and Pink .. Mega, 1100 & 2200 in Black & Stainless

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

